# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Lekura e bananes ndihmon ne gjetjen e toksinave ne uje

## shigjeta

*Lekura e bananes ndihmon ne gjetjen e toksinave ne uje*

Shkenctaret brazilian kane gjetur se fundmi nje metode qe ndihmon ndaj ndotjes se ujit te pijshem: lekurat e bananeve. Studimi u publikua ne "Industrial & Engineering Chemistry Research". Ne kete studim u zbulua se lekura bananesh te copezuar arrijne te grumbullojne elementet e plumbit dhe koper ne uje, duke i bere keshtu keto metale toksike 20 here me lehte per t'u dalluar me pajisje te thjeshta. Gjetjet e ketij studimi ofrojne menyra te reja te perballueshme, sidomos per vendet ne zhvillim, ku cilesia e ujit mund te mos jete e mire dhe teknologjia me e fundit per te dalluar toksinat  eshte e kushtueshme. 

Sidoqofte ky zbulim nuk do te thote qe njerezit te fillojne te perziejne bananet ne uje per ta bere ate te pijshem. Teknika se shpejti mund te konkretizohet ne mjete perkatese qe do sherbejne si nje mundesi me kosto te lire, per te ndihmuar ne pastrimin dhe sigurimin e ujit te pijshem. Nje nga kimistet e ketij studimi, Gustavo Castro, shprehet : "Supriza ndodhi kur arrita te shoh kapacitetin qe ka lekura e bananes per te grumbulluar toksinat e metaleve. Kapacitet shume here me i lart se lende te tjera qe perdoren per te njejten qellim, te prodhuara nepermjet reaksioneve kimike si psh silikon i modifikuar, alumin dhe celuloz.  Te gjitha keto  lende pergatiten ne laboratore per nje qellim, te heqin metalet nga uji, por pergatitja e tyre kushton. Po keshtu gjate procesit te pergatitjes, krijohen edhe mbetje toksike. " 

Metalet e renda si koper dhe plumb jane ndotes sidomos ne zonat  industriale dhe ato me ndotje agrikulture. Edhe ne perqindje te ulta ne ujin e pijshem, metalet mund te jene toksike per shendetin e njeriut me efekte negative qe nga melçia deri tek demtimi i trurit. Shpesh here  kur keto element jane me perqindje te ulet, behet i veshtire  identifikimi i tyre. Jane bere studimeve te ndryshme per identifikimin e menyrave organike per te hequr metalet nga uji si psh me kallama sheqeri, fibra kokonati, lekura molle etj, por asnjeri nuk kisht rezultuar si lekura e bananeve, qe permban proteina te cilat jane te njohura per terheqjen e metaleve.  Studiuesit e filuan testimin duke hedhur lekura te thata bananesh, te copezuara, ne uje qe permbante koper dhe plumb. Pas perzierjes, uji u testua perseri dhe u vu re qe niveli i joneve te metalit kishte rene. Kjo provoi qe ato ishin thithur nga lekurat e bananeve. 

Teknika funksionon edhe me nivele te larta te pH, gje qe do jete e dobishme per zonat qe kane derdhje te mbetjve industriale. Per me teper lekura e bananeve e ruan fuqine absorbuese per me shume se 10 cikle.

_Permbledhur nga

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...el-innovation/

http://www.abc.net.au/science/articl...e&topic=enviro_

----------


## BOKE

koper = baker besoj.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

> koper = baker besoj.


Besoj se po, lol

----------

